# oo-voh-da or oo-voh-na



## AnnoLuce

In Polish, is there a word that is pronounced either oo-voh-da or oo-voh-na - I wrote it down in my notes but i wrote it phentically and now I can't remember how it's spelt to look up in my dictionary again.


----------



## slowik

Well, from what you have written, the word is either "uwoda" or "uwona", but neither sounds correct.

_uwoda _sounds like _w__oda _- water
_uwona _sounds like _Iwona _- a Polish female name


----------



## mietagosia

Hey!

The word you might be looking for could be "ugoda". 
"Ugoda" means a agreement, settlement or transaction
The word "uroda" (=beauty, good looks) is another possibility. 

Hope that my reply refreshed your memory and was of some help 

MietaGosia


----------



## artamedan

A word "ochota" is also a possibility. 
Just depends on what sounds you meant writing it phonetically, as you did not use an english phonetic transcription...


----------



## Darshwana

And maybe it is "ułuda" (deception, delusion) from verb "łudzić się" (deceive oneself, delude oneself) ??


----------



## JakubikF

ułuda? I doubt really. It's been clearly written by AnnoLuce that it has "v" sound in the second syllable. Otherwise, it must have been written "oo-woh-da" I guess.


----------



## JakubikF

AnnoLuce - could you write the context of that word, please?


----------

